# Member picture RANT day to day



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

To be continued , First need to get them out of Android phone :thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw the rope hangin over the edge when I bid the job an the HO'er said it was left there by the carpenters then rolled her eyes so I'm like whatever then few days ago I'm washin the house an made my way up to the roof an saw what the rope was tied off to.... In a pinch I guess it's better then nothing but no thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> Saw the rope hangin over the edge when I bid the job an the HO'er said it was left there by the carpenters then rolled her eyes so I'm like whatever then few days ago I'm washin the house an made my way up to the roof an saw what the rope was tied off to.... In a pinch I guess it's better then nothing but no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bit to sketchy for me.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, looks like I will not be getting to the paint store tomorrow


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You got a boat.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> Saw the rope hangin over the edge when I bid the job an the HO'er said it was left there by the carpenters then rolled her eyes so I'm like whatever then few days ago I'm washin the house an made my way up to the roof an saw what the rope was tied off to.... In a pinch I guess it's better then nothing but no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's crazy!


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> Saw the rope hangin over the edge when I bid the job an the HO'er said it was left there by the carpenters then rolled her eyes so I'm like whatever then few days ago I'm washin the house an made my way up to the roof an saw what the rope was tied off to.... In a pinch I guess it's better then nothing but no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good for balance ,Impact fall, would be a good test to see.I bet it could hold some weight


----------

